# Smoked Almonds - question



## brutus2600 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey guys! I'm fairly new to the forums and smoking in general. Still learning the ropes, but I actually have a kind of weird question.

I found some of the threads about smoking almonds, and I love some smoked almonds. I didn't want anything fancy, just salted, smoked almonds. So I lightly coated some raw almonds in olive oil, then coated them in some salt, and stuck them in the smoker.

Had it at about 225-245, using oak lump charcoal and then apple wood chunks, and they were nice and crunchy, smokey, and delicious in about an hour.

Took them out, let them cool, then poured them in a container to keep them fresh...and all the salt fell off of the almonds and settled at the bottom of the container! Now I have some deliciously smoked almonds...with no salt on them 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






What did I do wrong so that the salt fell off?

P.S. I have a batch of a sweet/spicy almonds in the smoker right now. I'll let you know how those turned out


----------



## workoutchamp (Apr 5, 2008)

Brutus,

I would say almonds could withstand a soaking in salt water brine, but not positive - give it a whirl.  Where is Alton Brown when you need him.

If you like salty and spicy nuts like I do - you must try these - very easy - true.

Big Bad Brad's Kentucky Gunpowder Nuts

1 tablespoon coarse salt
2 tablespoons cayenne pepper
1 1/4 teaspoons smoked paprika - http://www.bourbonbarrelfoods.com/products.html - no, no friend or relative, just a fellow KY guy 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




1/2 cup sugar
2 large egg whites
5 cups pecan halves

1.  Heat the oven to 300 degrees.  Line two rimmed baking sheets with parchment (must do!).  In a small bowl, combine the salt, cayenne pepper, paprika, and sugar; set aside.  

2.  In a medium bowl, beat the egg whites with a small whisk until foamy.  Whisk in the spice mixture.  Stir in the pecans.  

Spread the coated pecans in a single layer onto the baking sheets.  Bake for about 15 minutes at 300, then reduce the oven temperature to 250 degrees.  Rotate the pans in the oven, and cook for 10 minutes more.  Immediately spread the pecans in a single layer on parchment.  Set aside to cool. 

Bet you can't eat just one.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Enjoy, Brad


----------

